# Any cubers in Florida up for a competition?



## aHappyAsian (Dec 26, 2013)

I live in Florida and I've always wanted to go to a competition but could never travel. So instead of waiting I decided to contact the wca people and i'm thinking about hosting a competition my self. So if I did do it would anyone come?


----------

